# Forum > MMO > Tree of Savior Exploits|Hacks >  where to get this bot?

## mayainverse

https://www.reddit.com/r/treeofsavio...a_walk_%CA%96/


with how manny there are should not be hard to find.

----------


## insan3mmo

> https://www.reddit.com/r/treeofsavio...a_walk_%CA%96/
> 
> 
> with how manny there are should not be hard to find.


The chinese make their own private bots, you won't find it anywhere.

----------


## thepowerlevel

I am not sure, but why not play by yourself.

----------

